# Mid-tank SA Cichlids?



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

My 29-g SA community tank is slowly getting to where I want it. It is moderately well planted has a couple pieces of driftwood and some slate. Substrate is about an inch of gravel. For the time being, my stock list includes a pair of 3-inch angels and a bottom crew of corydoras (4), otocinclus (2), and ancistrus (1). I would like some mid-tank fish, but I don't want tetras. Anyone care to suggest some cichlids small enough for this tank who would hang out in the middle of the water column?


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello,

I can't think of any small cichlid that is not tied to the bottom. The small guys get eaten in the wild, so they are going to be bottom dwellers for the most part.


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

The Harlequin Rasbora would be the ideal tank mate if Tetras are out of the question. Harlequin stay in a pack however are not extremely active which the Angels would appreciate. There are numerous other Rasboras that meet your request including the Brilliant, Clown and Burmese Gold Neon.

The Five Banded Barb (Puntius pentazona) is a smaller none fin nipping barb which enjoys the low ph and soft water that your angels require and would be an excellent addition.

Snakeskin/Rhombo Barb (Puntius rhomboocellatus) is another Barb which meets the same requirements.

I will finish by offering a couple of Tetra suggestions just in case you are not familiar. Perfect mid tank fish

White Fin Tetra (Hy 511) 



Emperor Tetra very high quality strain


----------



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. I like harlequins, but are rasboras jumpers, and if so, are they likely to jump out of rear hood openings for filter and heater? I'm trying to keep this a SA community, so barbs, though pretty, are out. I've lost angels to aggressive tetras (primarily black-skirts), so have moved all my tetras to their own tank. Am reluctant to try any more.

It turns out that my angels are, for the moment, hanging out in the middle third of the tank. If that continues, I may be looking for top-water SA fish. Any experience with guppies or other livebearers with angels?


----------



## joemc (Sep 23, 2012)

I would guess that the angels will stay in the midwater section, but if you are looking for a tetra for the middle section try the lemon tetra , a beautiful fish as it matures, ignore how washed out they look in the local store, buy them, bring them home and watch them settle in and colour up, another often forgotten one is the black neon, another very nice fish, for the top try a group of splash tetras, the males develop beautiful colours and fins


----------



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

Actually, joemc, I'm trying to avoid tetras. I have a lemon tetra in my tetra tank, and he is pretty.


----------



## joemc (Sep 23, 2012)

oops! sorry, I miss read the post, how about a pair of one of the smaller Mesonauta species?


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

I guess I should have read the post a little closer. Since you want to keep the tank SA community my recommendation of both Rasboras and Barbs are out and if tetras are not going to be part of the equation than the obvious choice for top water would be hatchetfish however these fish will jump as its there nature in the wild to feed off insects. The only other option which I know of for the top water would be a pencil fish however since they are small in nature your angelfish may end up devouring them once they mature. Your best bet for pencil fish would the the golden pencil fish variant as they have been known to max out at 2" but I would recommend you purchasing them at a large size anyways.

In regards to your Harlequin question. Harlequins are one of the best community fish available and should pose no issue in regards to jumping.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Festivums will eat your plants. When I had one, I supplemented its diet with romaine lettuce, corn and peas.


----------



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions, y'all. I'm particularly intrigued by the pencil fish idea. Will have to do some research. Actually, I think I just need to start up an Asian tank and perhaps an African tank.


----------

